# gfortran installation probleme...



## makromega (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je veux compiler du fortran sur mon mac.
Je veux pour cela installer gfortran, qui d'après ce que j'ai compris n'ait pas contenu originelement dans xcode.
Sur le site GNU (http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/GFortranBinariesMacOS), il me dise d'installer d'abord xcode.
J'ai téléchargé xcode3 et j'nstalle xcodetools.
Ensuite je lance l'installation de gfortran téléchargé sur le précédent lien, et l'installation échoue, avec comme message d'erreur:

"L'étape d'installation suivante a échoué: run postflight script for GNU Fortran compiler (gfortran). 
Contactez l'éditeur du logiciel pour obtenir de l'aide."

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée d'où vient le problème?

Sinon, j'avais également télécharger GCC (v2.4.3) qui comporte des fichiers relatifs au fortran (style gfortran.h), mais il est conseillé sur certains forums de ne pas installer gcc séparément, mais de passer par xcode pour eviter des problemes, donc je n'aie pas trop toucher à ces fichiers.

Donc je ne sais que faire devant ce problème.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pierrot de la Lune (9 Février 2008)

Salut,

Comme tu as installé XCode 3, je devine que tu es sous Leopard.
J'ai visité le lien que tu donnes et il est marqué que le script d'installation fourni
fourni avec les bianaires fonctionnent sous Tiger...

Je proposerais d'aller voir sur hpc.sourceforge.net pour des binaires compilés pour Léopard et spécifiques à chaque architecture (PPC/Intel)

Bon courage!


----------

